# sarm cycle help



## freuck (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never done a cycle of anything im new to this world and would like some advice on dosing, best places to buy, stacks and just about everything I want to pick up some osta sarms but need some help, thanks guys!


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 24, 2011)

I have read from other users that they make your vision yellow and don't really do much in the way of muscle gains. Assuming you are over 23 or so maybe AAS is a safer more effective option. Perhaps testosterone with an AI and a decent PCT. Typically a first cycle yields 20 lbs gain and retention of approximately 12 after all is said and done. You won't get even close to that with a SARM. Put you could screw up your eyes.  Nobody really knows the long term negatives about this stuff yet either.


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldn't go the sarms route at least at first. The vision thing is enough to say no thanks. Just run a Test E cycle and keep it simple. If you have never ran anything yet and your diet and training is in order you'll make some nice gains.


----------



## freuck (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the info guys, with osta i never heard of any complaints of tinted vision only with s4, dont know if im down to aas yet though idk im tryin to get my research strait but its hard with alot of posts out there that are bots or sponsored


----------



## Strive6 (Jan 25, 2011)

freuck said:


> thanks for the info guys, with osta i never heard of any complaints of tinted vision only with s4, dont know if im down to aas yet though idk im tryin to get my research strait but its hard with alot of posts out there that are bots or sponsored



ostarine doesn't have the negative visual side effects like S4 does


----------



## flash89912 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have tried S4 and Osta for PCT after a prohormone cycle since they are still in the gray area and I gotta stay as legit as possible. Cant get into AAS just yet for reasons I wont go into.  Overall, they are both weaker than a prohormone/oral steroid and test of course for that matter....but they help allot in PCT. Helped me keep my gains after  cycles. You def notice a difference vs not being on it. 

Have done s4 @ 75-100mg per day...5 days on 2 days off. by 5th day your night vision is yellowish...take Bilberry daily just in case for the eyes. Two day break seems to work...after the two days off vision is normal. You feel agression with this stuff...I love it...full/hard muscles etc. You feel it faster too. Sucks that you have to split the dosage up throughout the day due to the short half life.

Have done osta at 12.5-25mg. Takes longer than the S4 for you to feel the effects....few days for me. Absolutely no vision sides....but also no agression  which I kinda missed. You feel more strength in the gym....get the whole muscle pump and muscles just look more full vs. being on nothing. Good thing is you can take this one once a day since the halflife is 24hrs

All in all...they were better than taking nothing....definitely help on PCT. Osta had no sides...except maybe some acne if your not taking B5. Im prone to acne without taking anything so im always on B5 so I had no problems with that.

got my stuff from chemx cheapest in town and they legit...


----------



## freuck (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks alot strive and flash, on the osta how did you dose you said 12.5-25mg was that like first week 2 weeks at 12.5 then up the dose? and did you run it 5 weeks 2 off? thanks for the help bros!


----------



## flash89912 (Feb 2, 2011)

I did it five weeks, started low, bumped it on last week to see if there was a difference. Noticed I looked a little more pumped up @ the higher dose of osta, but strength seemed the same.

Doing s4 cycle now for pct and beyond..... started @ 50 but bumped to 75. Love the harness it gives ya and  most of all the aggression.


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Feb 3, 2011)

Used 2 bottles of S-4 at 50 then 75 mg.....definitely not as good as the hype....pretty much a waste of money.  Had very slight vision issues, but that subsided when I stopped using the product.


----------



## flash89912 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm well it's not gonna be as strong as an oral steroid or test for that matter. But it was noticeable for me.


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Feb 4, 2011)

.....just sayin' $129 could be better spent........


----------



## flash89912 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I never spent over 100 on any sarms. Gotta catch the sales!


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

Picked up 2 bottles of s4 for 40 bucks in a presale myself. Source is def legit too. Thats easily 8 weeks of s4 normally it's twice as much, still not bad.

Ostarine is dosed really low too and I've seen 30ml @ 50mg/ml bottles go for less then 100... @12.5mg ed thats a whole lot.


----------

